# Any Micro Brewery's In Pattaya Thailand



## wobblythongs (21/8/11)

I will be in Pattaya in 2 weeks time to get some dental work done.

Is there any brewers to look at around that area like this German in BKK if I have time want to go see.
http://www.tawandang.com/eng/beer.html

Cheers.


----------



## Florian (21/8/11)

Dental work, eh?


----------



## enuun (21/8/11)

A brewpub in Pattaya called Hopf Brauhaus

www.ratebeer.com/Place/empty/pattaya/hopf-brauhaus/3746.htm 

http://www.pattayagogos.com/barspl.asp 

scroll down to H


----------



## chug!chug! (21/8/11)

There are heaps on Soi 6.


----------



## Bongchitis (21/8/11)

Hey wobbly,

Just came back from Phuket and visited Full Moon Brew Works in Patong if you are around that way. Not too bad a feed and the beers are OK.


----------



## wobblythongs (21/8/11)

hey I played the game before and I know about soi suxs and that ain't speaking Kiwi for soi 6.

It's a honest but cunning plan to get a couple of crowns done without bull craping then spend time following the coast into Cambodia to take a look then if I have time to see mates in Siagon and hopefully others in BKK. 

The girls are full on in Pattaya and the best way is to be a visitor and move on ASAP I would rather spend 2 weeks somewhere else but I have been recommended to go here.

It's going to be a tough fortnight.


----------



## chug!chug! (21/8/11)

Hopf has a good setup some bling on display. German brewer you can watch brew if you are there at the right time. Beers are fair, food is good pork knuckle etc.

There is a new one setup I have not been to has mixed reviews http://www.pattayapeople.com/default.asp?F...IdArticle=27033


----------



## seemax (22/8/11)

The Hopf was pretty ordinary both beer and food ... the best thing was not being hassled !!!

Not much else in the local area serving real beer .... plenty of ping pong action though.

Few of my colleagues have had dental work done and are pretty happy. Tailor made suits pretty good too.
The region is now becoming popular for gender selection IVF.... cheap vasectomy's too


----------

